# Preggo (non GSD)



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

A rescue friend of mine called me to see if I would foster a pregnant cat and her kittens until they're ready for adoption. I've done it before and it was such a great experience! Here she is- big as a house! 

Anyone have a good name for her?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Her Amber eyes are beautiful! I would call her Amber. Thank you for fostering her. I can't wait to see kitten pics!


----------



## drkcloud4u (Jan 7, 2006)

Trixie


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

There is nothing more fun than kittens. I fostered a litter of six and cried my eyes out when they had to leave (well...four of the six - I failed at fostering and two stayed with me).

I think Amber is a beautiful name for her. My favorite name for anything female is Annie. Annie was the momma cat of the litter I fostered who was killed by a car before she ever got to her forever home. I named one of her kittens Kimberly Ann (after a wonderful lady who helped me through every step of trapping the orphan kittens and after her momma, Annie). Out of the six, five were black with a little white and she was a siamese. Sadly, I lost her to FIP at 12 weeks. 

Have fun and post lots of pictures. I adore kittens - cats too!


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestions!







She is a beautiful cat and very friendly. My last foster cat who was pregnant had five kittens. I hope this one doesn't have that many- lol! I'm sure you had your hands full with six, Kris! I read that they can have as many as eight! Everyone asks how I can let them go, but once they find out I have four cats (three of which were foster "failures" since they didn't leave-lol), then they understand. I don't want to be known as the crazy cat lady!


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

In my humble opinion, anything over two qualifies you as a crazy cat lady - welcome to the club!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

I like amber too


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

Still no kitties yet... She keeps getting bigger and bigger and bigger!


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

The cat finally had her kittens in the middle of the night. She had four- I'm glad no more than that! They will go up for an adoption via a local rescue in two months once they've been vaccinated and spayed/neutered.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

aw, how cute!


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Awwwww, look at those beautiful babies! Time for names, Jennifer! Of course, I found out it was kind of hard to name them because it's very difficult to tell the sex of kittens until they are older. What is mama's name? Congrats and I know you'll have fun with them. I think kittens are just about the cutest things ever!


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

I love kittens! Wait till they get to their goofy kitten stage! There is nothing more hilarious than a group of kittens!!


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: aubieI love kittens! Wait till they get to their goofy kitten stage! There is nothing more hilarious than a group of kittens!!


They are hilarious. I'm not going to hijack this thread, I promise, but wanted to post this one picture of the kittens I fostered. Six kittens plus another foster can get into a lot of mischief!! And this is only a picture of four of them!


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

Awwww Kris, how cute is that!? Thanks for posting that picture!







The mom's name is Callie- a name the people who previously cared for her gave to her. The orange ones are most likely boys and my guess is the black one is a girl, but I won't be able to tell for a few more weeks- like you had mentioned. I'll try to take individual pictures of them and post them. I was really hoping my dog Scrappy could see them before she passed.


----------



## Sweet Mammy (Jun 22, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: KShortIn my humble opinion, anything over two qualifies you as a crazy cat lady - welcome to the club!


O no... we have 3 cats (2 are sisters, and the third is really my daughter's who came "back" home) he is a Tuxedo!
and 2 dogs....
I guess 5 pets just qualifies me at PLAIN CRAZY!

(ps kittens are sweet!! are you keeping any or the mom??)


----------



## Sweet Mammy (Jun 22, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: IlovealldogsAwwww Kris, how cute is that!? Thanks for posting that picture!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Kris... I am sorry to hear about your loss.... I am sure Scrappy is always near you!


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

No, I'm definitely not keeping any of them. I already have four cats of my own (1 senior and 3 brothers/sisters that are almost 4 years old), so I'm already "the crazy cat lady" and one dog- since my beloved oldest passed away.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Sweet Mammy
> O no... we have 3 cats (2 are sisters, and the third is really my daughter's who came "back" home) he is a Tuxedo!
> and 2 dogs....
> I guess 5 pets just qualifies me at PLAIN CRAZY!


Same here, three cats and two dogs...one of the cats was what we call our "accident" she was totally unplanned.


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

Here are some more pics of the "babies"


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Oh my gosh... They are just adorable. I fostered a "ginger" tabby (I know there are other names, but that's what I've always called them). He was terrified of humans, but I stuck him in with that litter of six and they turned him around in no time. He's now as big as a mountain lion and lives with my mom.

They are just precious, Jennifer. I too wish Scrappy could have been there to meet them... You doing O.K.???


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

Kris, I'm hanging in there and taking it minute by minute. Life just doesn't seem quite as fun without her. 

Wow, the pic of the black one is horrible. He/she looks like he/she doesn't have any legs!







Sorry about that!


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Ilovealldogs
> Wow, the pic of the black one is horrible. He/she looks like he/she doesn't have any legs!
> 
> 
> ...


It's just practicing it's kitty bread-loaf pose..you know, where they look like they're laying in a bread-loaf pan with no legs? That's what I call it anyway!


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: aubie
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Ilovealldogs
> ...










Too funny!


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Oh geez - I didn't even notice the legs. I was busy looking at her face!

I'm glad you're getting through the days, Jennifer. I know how much you must miss that adorable little girl...

Here's one more picture to make you smile. This is one of the kittens who is now a family member. She was always in trouble as a baby and well into adulthood! She fell into the kitchen sink...










I told her that's what she deserved for walking on the counters!







Didn't stop her for a minute. Someone told me to put tin foil on the counters and they won't step on it. Wrong. I have a picture of her sitting right in the middle of the foil. Squirt bottle doesn't faze her. She's calmed down considerably over the last couple of years. She'll be four in April. She has been so much fun and is the most lovable, cuddling kitty!


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

The kitties are eight days old today. They are just beginning to open their eyes and getting more adorable by the day!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

how cute


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

Still pigging out...


----------



## LHunter82FXRS (Oct 20, 2008)

How precious!! I love the little orange ones, they look like tiny versions of my kitty, Skeezix!


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

Here are pictures from yesterday. They won't sit still long enough for me to take any good pictures!


----------

